# Joined a meetup for people with social anxiety



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've joined a meetup group in my area of people in their 20s and early 30s with social anxiety and other related issues on March 1st. I'm really looking forward to it. Any one else have experience with this?


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't experienced it yet, but I just joined a meetup like this as well.

Next meeting is actually March 1st as well. But it's in Minnesota (I see that you're from Canada, right?)


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

jdrubnitz said:


> Next meeting is actually March 1st as well. But it's in Minnesota (I see that you're from Canada, right?)


 Yes I'm from Canada, Ottawa to be exact. Hope your meeting goes well too


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Good job. I hope it goes well. I have thought about joining such a group but of course have never done it out of SA. How ironic lol. I think it would be rewarding to talk about your SA with others who would understand. Psychs/therapists can empathise but never really fully understand it like fellow SAers.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

I think thats awesome! 

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Update: The meeting went well. Hopefully we'll meet up again and perhaps I'll make some new friends


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

That's great, try to keep on going for more social exposure and to get used to stuff like this.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

That's great!! What are those meetings like?
I always wondered how those go and if there are really quiet and awkward.
I thought about going to a meetup close my area in California. Don't think I have the guts to do it though, so props to you for going. Let me know how it goes


----------

